# Painting 68 hideaway light covers is next to impossable



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Maybe its just me studying my work from 6 inches but it is unbelievably difficult to mask and paint the grilles and back ground on the light covers. I have painted, sanded and taped from all directions and in every order several times and still its not worthy to put on the car. Im thinking about painting only the top edge but from a top view looking down the entire cover looks black. Tape doesn't work all that well, it pulls off the paint underneath or leaves residue, a screen template is impossible and a use of a peel off compound wont work. My best result is counter paint touchup and repeat as necessary but that leaves brush marks 

I would get rid of my originals in great shape if aftermarket pieces came painted. How the hell did Pontiac do it. Here's a pic and its as good as ive been able to produce but I have many, many hrs in it


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks good to me :confused. Have you tried a silver paint marker on the ribs?

I can see where taping them off would be darn near impossible. The '69s are much easier as they are either silver (base) or black (Judge) with just the edges and center rib highlighted in silver.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Try this, spray them all satin black first let dry completely. Take silica sand and pour it in and tap your piece down so a layer covers your background just up the base of the ribs. Now spray your silver on the ribs in several very light mist coats letting it dry completely between each and be careful not to disturb the part (sand). Again let dry completely. Now flip your part and rinse all the sand out first with compressed air then with water, use a soft toothbrush to get any of the sand that wants to cling to the edges. The secret is the mist coats. You do not want to saturate the sand to a point where it binds together, or direct the spray at the sand and blow it away, just let it rain color on it. Your last few coats can be directed at an angle to get the rib sides as your sand will have some film on it to keep it stable but still start far away so as not to blow it.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

ALKYGTO thank you for the compliment but they appear nicer in picture then in person. A marker pen seems to be a great idea. I had not thought about that. Im going to repaint the background and try a silver marking pen......"brilliant"


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

INSTG8TER, That sounds to be the perfect solution VERY GOOD advice. Certainly my first choice had I not had so many hours in it so far. I will use the silver marking pen to try and gain some time but if results and not stellar I will go your rout. Just last night I painted my perfectly black back ground silver and the started the process all over again:banghead: or I would be at lowes getting some sand for your process. As it stands Im taking the road of least resistance (marking pen) and your idea if needed.

Gotta love this forum for all the great advice, I should have posed the question a week ago


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

hmm how did pontiac do it?? cant see them taping everything off for a production run- I would do it the way you are spray silver first then mask off fins and spray black- yes a very large pita but what else can you do? sand seems VERY risky


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I found the solution with some help from forum members. Only time will tell but I went to Staples and bought a Sharpie paint pen. Its an oil base, metallic "silver argent". After painting the background black I was able use the pen with very limited taping and hand painted each grille. It looks great. I am waiting for the paint to dry, apply a second coat and follow with clear. Its not perfect but pretty darn close. Thanks guys:thumbsup:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I would really like to know how GM was able to mass produce that item


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree, we used to do some cloisonne on smaller short run parts with metal reliefs, mostly pins and badging. There is a product at the art store called liquid water soluble frisket. Its a brush on mask that peels or washes off after you spray the background and should not lift the paint you brush it over as long as its cured.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

par4n1 said:


> I found the solution with some help from forum members. Only time will tell but I went to Staples and bought a Sharpie paint pen. Its an oil base, metallic "silver argent". After painting the background black I was able use the pen with very limited taping and hand painted each grille. It looks great. I am waiting for the paint to dry, apply a second coat and follow with clear. Its not perfect but pretty darn close. Thanks guys:thumbsup:


So how did they come out? Post up pics of the finished product. :lurk:


----------

